# Versus... Warriors of Chaos (7th)



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Warriors of Chaos. If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Warriors of Chaos, how do you combat these armour clad nuisances? They may not have much of a shooting phase, but what they lack in projectiles they certainly make up for in close combat and magic. They have arguably some of the best core choices in the game, supported by powerful Chaos Knights and Dragon Ogres, not to mention some incredible special characters and devastating rare choices like shaggoths.

Then there are the casters, with spells like Titillating Delusions causing units to go on wild detours, as well as spells like Curse of the Leper and Infernal Gateway that are able to take out entire units with a bit of luck. They certainly have plenty of options magically, meaning it is difficult to second guess what might be brought to the table.

So how do you plan to combat them? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you prefer to keep them at range, whittling down their units before they can get to you? Mob them with cheap, disposable infantry or try to out fight them with powerful elites?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The easiest way to kill them from my experience so far is to either shoot them before they get near you (or in the skaven way shoot them while in combat with slaves). Besides that the only feasible method I have found is to attack their front with large cheap blocks of infantry and try to get a flank charge with some of your heavy hitters.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I find that the multitude of Repeating Crossbows that a Dark Elf Army can offer really seems to ruin my Chaos opponent's day. Of course, he was playing without spellcasters for a while, so I may have a different tune to sing when I battle him again.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Whittling them (us!) down at range does seem to work, particularly when you're using something that can shave a point or more off their Armour saves. There are, after all, not all that many suits of Chaos Armour in a standard list. It's also fairly easy to run rings around them, what with their conspicuous lack of Flying units and Skirmishers. Marauder Horsemen can put a damper on that, but they'll die in droves to anything with more force than a strong breeze.

Probably the most problematic lists are the balanced ones - a unit or two of Warriors, a couple of big, scary, hitty things, and a seething horde of Marauders. As a rule, I'd say shoot at the scary ones, and try to get the charge on the Marauders with something that's got a decent number of Attacks - Witch Elves are about perfect for this, but of course, not everyone's got Witch Elves. Still, anything with decent WS and at least two attacks apiece ought to do the trick.

Failing that, templates. Lots and lots of templates.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Considerable T, ridiculous Armor Save, multiple S4 or higher attacks, High Weapon Skill, decent Leadership and Initiative... balance that with mediocre movement and high points cost.

So, what does that mean? These nasties won't come in large blocks. But when they come, they hit like a cubic yard of steel (I find that funny).

So, what do you need to do to take them down?
-Decent WS, preferably 3 or higher
-High Strength or Armor Piercing
-As many attacks as possible

What do you need to survive them?
-High Toughness
-High Armor Save, Ward or Regen saves
-Psychology, a la Fear Causers
-ASF
-Support

I'd have to recommend a charge from some Heavy Cavalry. They have high Strength on a Charge, a great Armor Save, and can take a beating just as well as they can give on, if only on the charge. Inner Circle Knights, Grail Knights or Dragon Princes will do some VERY considerable damage to these guys, if only on the charge.

DE Executioners, Empire Greatswords, HE White Lions are all great infantry to take along, but I'm sure there are others that I can't think of right now that can have the same effect. Point being: They have High Strength and can dish out the punishment.

Magic. Anything that ignores Armor Saves will do the trick, or anything with randomized or pre-set Strength can have a desirable effect.

Otherwise, bog them down to significantly reduce their overall effectiveness. Sure, a 250pt unit can tear about a 200pt unit of goblins, but they might be trapped there for the entire game. Thus, the rest of your army can run amok and disrupt the organization of the rest of the WoC army.

Really, though, the kitting of these guys is the most concerning aspect about them. They have such a broad spectrum of kits that it's almost impossible to completely deduce just how to handle Warriors of Chaos. They can have Halberds and the Mark of Nurgle, HW/S with MoS, GW and MoK, and so on. It's just too hard to definitively say how to manage them on paper. The best recommendation I can make is to try to work towards their given weaknesses, whatever you may see them as.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

walk them towards this.

Warriors have several builds, so it's hard to counter them with a single statement.

However, there are some units that are quite easy to write counters for.

Warriors - the same point of Fully upgraded High Elven Elites, although they do have better armour, Toughness, (and in the case of Phoenix Guard, Strength). However, to have the same allround effectiveness, you're looking at the paying around 17pts to make them worth taking - they need to take on all comers, and if they can't, then you've wasted your choice in them. This means that there aren't many. They have some mint stats and boosts from Marks, but they're expensive. All Chaos Warrior lists are hard to field - you'll be lucky to fight a competitive list with more than 35-40 in, and that's pushing it. They won't have too many ranks, although their ACR makes up for it, so throw something to remove their ranks, Chariots, Great Weapons/Lances are good.

Marauders - they are spam units. Any Str 3 or Greater Long ranged attacks - Longbows, Crossbows, and Template weapons will make them paste. AP weapons like Elven Bolt Thrower Multishots (Str 4 AP removes their maximum range save, and wounds on 3). Also, they have low leadership, although they can take the Mark of Slaanesh, giving them an immunity to panic, or Mark of Khorne, but this adds to their points, when you can have as many as 7 more Marauders for the price of a Mark.

Chaos Knights - expensive - you're unlikely to face more than 10 in a list. If Khornate, they're shielded by warhounds, to stop bating, and provide a missile screen. Cannons work wonders, removing armour. 

Dragon Ogres - wide frontage, and high cost means that you will never go against a rank of these. Which is good really. Considering their huge Damage output, and high toughness, it means the standard troops for dealing with Heavies aren't as good - Str 6 wounds on a3+ after all.

Hope it helped slighty, but I'm not putting my all into it. I'm writing a large article on how to play, counter, and field and warriors army, so it'll have more in that.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The way I Versus Warriors of Chaos, is by Whittling them down with magic and range fire, in my case this is RBTs. Then use High combat res units and stuborn unit to hold them up, then counter with a flank charge or a rear charge. One of the main weeknesses of Warriors of Chaos is there lack of high combat res units, and there leadership only being 9 for a lord, so terrior and fear have a good effect. But of corse they have marks which makes them immune.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Organ guns. lots of organ guns. LOTS! i once wiped out 20 old school warriors with 1 organ gun in the first 2 turns. it was only a 1000pt game. Bolt thowers and cannons are good. grudge thowers aganist mauraders.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

*In short:* Marchblock them, shoot them, cast spells on them and deny them combats on equal terms. Chaos Warriors/Knights are killykilly units for sure, but flanked they die just like everything else:taunt:

*A bit more detailed:* Against WoC try to damage the fast heavy hitters a bit each instead of shooting 1 unit to bits. This is ofc only the case if you have some RnF units to soak the charges. Its alot better to let 3 Chaos Knights and 2 Dragon Ogres reach the lines then 6 Chaos Knights and 0 Dragon Ogres
3 Chaos Knights have a very hard time winning against a 5x4 rank unit, just like the Ogres have. Just set up some juicy countercharge unit and that should settle it:wink:

Unless the WoC army has any Spawns 1 Flying unit can marchblock them almost the whole game, since they cant counter it effectively. Do take advantage of that factk:

Warmachines excel against WoC since they lack effective counter units for them. Sure both warhounds and Marauder Cav can go for them, and yea there is that Tzeentch flyer that can hit something turn 2, instead of turn 3-4 which is when the hounds/cav hits home. Atleast this should be the case _if the Warmachine owner thinks a bit_ during deployment. Warhounds however will not kill a Dwarf crew, so dont worry overly much for them if you play them. 3-4 turns of shooting with a Warmachine is generally enough to do what you want with it anyways, so if it dies by then its ok


----------

